

Easier atomic commits in Git - adam_lowe
http://blog.hashrocket.com/posts/easier-atomic-commits

======
joshuadavey
Gary Bernhardt's Destroy All Software screencast series includes some good
points on why keeping commits atomic is a good idea, and Wikipedia has a good
general description of this SCM "convention":
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Atomic_commit#Atomic_Commit_Con...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Atomic_commit#Atomic_Commit_Convention)

